# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software) طلبات : الرجاء المساعدة بفك تشفير alcatel one touch 4007D

## Soubk

الرجاء المساعدة بفك تشفيرalcatel one touch 4007D  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Confused:   
IMEI: 864573022245717
IMEI: 864573022245725 
ID provider: 4007D-2DRGTN6-S40  شكرا وبارك الله فيكم  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------

